# Zillas or Bighorns?



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

Im gonna be ordering some new tires soon and i was thinking etheir bighorns or zilla's, i have 26" mudlites at the moment. What would you guys choose?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5344

Read that


----------

